# Miles on your 8V?



## Donka (May 4, 2010)

Just curious of the amount of miles on everyones 1.8:what:


----------



## Courtney.Polnicky (Feb 14, 2007)

*1991 Golf 8V 5 Spd*

145,000 miles, last owner let the timing belt break so the head is rebuilt but runs great.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

320000km, so almost 200000 miles .


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

888,000 ++ i dont rember but it was over


----------



## WVWGBO169HW (Oct 4, 2009)

264,000 miles - '87 GLI


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

right now at 248,000 and counting with stock head.


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

164,000km on my Syncro, almost 300,000km on my wifes MKII, and over 300,000 on the Scirocco.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

370k+ on the 85 GTI, still runs like a top, and gets 33 mpg, even the way i drive it.

500k+ on the 81 Rabbit Turbo diesel, about 109k on the engine in it now.

84k on the 92 Jetta, and it shows it, never seen a nicer un touched mk2.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

136,000 on the original, stock motor


----------



## VTGolfIII (Jun 10, 2004)

124k..all original so far!


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

212,xxx miles


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

127k


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Multiple cars*

91 Etienne - 183k(don't know for sure, po might have swapped motor)
91 Etienne - 109k
92 Carat - 130k(engine replaced with 90k engine due to head gasket leak/rust)


----------



## BMK 8v (May 25, 2010)

208k runs like a champ, although starting to hear what sound like a little rod knock.


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*89 jh cabriolet*

1989 cabby has about 326,xxx runs great as far as i can tell the motor is original


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

i had 335,000 miles on the orginal motor before the rod bearing spun. it was abused ALOT before i got ahold of it


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*85 jetta*

my 85 jetta has like 256,4 xx, rods knock a little when it hasnt been started in awhile, quites right down as soon as the oil gets up there

:thumbup:


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

208 800km as of today, and other than a wee puff of smoke on miserable wet days she runs like new.


----------



## thevilla (Mar 9, 2002)

82,000 on the 1978 rabbit 
179,000 on the 2001 cabrio


----------



## ziggydub628 (Feb 10, 2010)

got one motor with 188xxx+ all stock out of my 1985 Golf
and one with 260xxx+ all stock out of an 87 jetta that im now running in my golf


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

rabbitinfife said:


> my 85 jetta has like 256,4 xx, rods knock a little when it hasnt been started in awhile, quites right down as soon as the oil gets up there
> 
> :thumbup:


thats not the rods, 99% chance its just the lifters. high mile 8v engines tick like no other usually, almost as bad as a rod knock, but its not. rod knocks dont just come and go, if you got a rod bearing talking, it will eat its self gone in short order.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So the motor in the car has about 20k on it but the odometer has been stuck at the 279k mark since ive had it. Well i should say it says ive put 300 miles on it since last september.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

210k+ miles on the c-flow/ABA hybrid in the Fox. (Chassis has approximately 315k miles...)


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

~220,000 :beer:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

186,xxx miles and still goin strong. My odo reads 479,xxx though :screwy:


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

262k on the wife's JH before replacement(never opened, ran like a sewing machine). Didn't really need to replace it, but found a 50k ABA for $150 and bolted on one of my spare heads. I'm keeping the head as a spare but I'm really excited to see what it looks like when I finally break the seal.


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

188000 on my 91 jetta and 155 on my 91 gti 8v. jetta runs and drives like the day it was new. unlike my slammed gti. still fun!:beer:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

86 golf 4door - just turned 101k 

90 corrado, 96k (head is off for a refresher and charger rebuild) 

87 cabriolet - 246k on the chassis, head was swapped before I bought it. (In a million pieces right now, deciding on a rebuild or a swap for it...)


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

About 300 miles on 10 year old rebuild.


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

285xxx km on a 1.6
210xxx km on a 2.0

both stock but both are going to need to be opened soon, the 2.0 in particular needs some urgent attention in the head department


----------



## CountryRabbit (Apr 16, 2010)

83 gti 168000 on a all original. Only alittle lifter rattle. Maybe swapping a newer 1.8t this winter.


----------



## car88man88 (May 18, 2007)

97 gti 2.0 149,XXX mi
96 jetta 2.0 223,357 mi when i sold it 2 years ago and it was still running strong


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

102,000 mi on my 03 MK4 8V, still runs like new!

Also just did a 5-Speed swap and the trans only had 85K on it and every other part with the swap was brand new, clutch, axles, flywheel etc.. so I should be good for a very long time lol I overly maintain my 8V!


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

202,656m on my jetta carat all oem only porblem was the cltuch went out this past weekend no noises :thumbup: knock on wood


----------



## buckley! (May 3, 2009)

214,xxx miles on my '91. All original.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I had >253000 miles (all but a couple hundred driven by me) on mine when I donated the car to a public radio station. It was an RV in an 88 Golf GL.

The engine was great. It didn't even burn oil, though it did leak a little around the pan. The clutch was original. Unfortunately a number of other things were breaking on it, some of which I think were the eventual result of a rear-end hit-and-run about 6 years ago, while it was parked on the street one night.


----------



## RONSALINAS08 (May 12, 2009)

39,xxx ! Pretty good for an '02.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

*Question?*

Stupid question, but if you continuously maintain your 8V like oil change every 3k miles, trans flush every 20k miles, replace belts, hoses, sensors, etc.. Do you think these 8V engines could go 500K miles? 

I drive way to much and put 38K miles on my car last year, I can't help it, I'll be at 500K in a few years lol


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

VDUB MKIV said:


> Stupid question, but if you continuously maintain your 8V like oil change every 3k miles, trans flush every 20k miles, replace belts, hoses, sensors, etc.. Do you think these 8V engines could go 500K miles?
> 
> I drive way to much and put 38K miles on my car last year, I can't help it, I'll be at 500K in a few years lol


If you drive that much, forget about 3K oil change intervals. Use good synthetic and go 8 to 10 thousand.

More importantly, go gentle on the engine until it's warmed up. My program was to keep the engine speed under 3K rpm (unless necessary) until the temp gauge got reasonably close to normal.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

BassNotes said:


> If you drive that much, forget about 3K oil change intervals. Use good synthetic and go 8 to 10 thousand.
> 
> More importantly, go gentle on the engine until it's warmed up. My program was to keep the engine speed under 3K rpm (unless necessary) until the temp gauge got reasonably close to normal.


Actually I use Lubro Molly Longlife High Tech Synthetic oil with a K&N oil filter. I've always used synthetic oil and even though people say to change it over 5K miles, I still do it at 3K or even 2K lol I want my car to last very long!

And yes I do the same, I never kick it hard before it gets warmed up.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

There's such a thing as overdoing it, IMHO.  With such short intervals you're not getting your money's worth out of your oil, and it's really not helping you much.


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

220070
1994 vw golf aba
2.0
loud lifter tick and water pump growling at me


----------



## pigryder (Mar 6, 2009)

I had 245,000 on original motor in my 83 gti and tossed a rod bearing racing a 2.0 on the highway, shes got 305,000 on her now with a rebuild motor having 60k on it and I think it was rebuilt about 10 years ago....... sorry shes recently sat for a long time.....


----------



## ralf012 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Miles on MY 8v*

171,700 - As far as i know, original timing belt too. I need to do it.. but i dont have the money or know how. And it is running pretty good still anyway!!


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

243,xxx miles on the wife's '89 Cabriolet, god knows how many on the '83 Scirocco. Odometer shows 186,213 miles, and showed 186,213 miles when I bought it two years ago. It could've been showing 186,213 miles back in 1994 for all I know....:laugh:


----------



## joshw1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

*91 Golf*

85,000 original miles...just getting started! (And no, I am not joking!)


----------



## BIGGREEK (Feb 15, 2009)

My 87 GT read 573,585 miles and it stopped working like 40 miles ago......but I know the motor has been rebuilt, the day after I got it (a month or two ago), it read 200psi of compression on all 4 cyl.


----------



## yayo01 (Apr 26, 2009)

90' Jetta Wolfsburg original motor 184K miles.


----------



## turdhunter (May 9, 2010)

just hit 80k in my 1.6 1980 scirocco, headgasket and timing belt replaced in last 500miles. need to do valve guides


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

215k before it blew up.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

somewhere between 190,000 and 240,000, don't know how long the odo was broke.


----------



## acv1080 (May 10, 2006)

Just past 350,000 km. All original and still gets 31mpg from time to time.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

880,000 miles?!?! holy crap...

im still in 3rd place with a little under 400k miles.


----------



## watercoolered (Jul 13, 2010)

*Still run good with age*

89 GLI 212,000kms,87 245,000kms, these motors are like wine they get better with age ,seriously though I don't know of many actually blowing up,they do rattle when cold and suffer hyd lifter noise ( that can be fixed with oil changes).
They seem to run for along time on cambelts unlike other euro cars.


----------



## jake1.8 (Feb 23, 2010)

'84 GTI, ptactically a track car:laugh:, i got from a junk yard with 134,xxx. it's turned out to be a great car


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just bought a MK2 jetta coupe, 8v has 170500 miles on it. It is chugging a bit and the idle rpm seems a little low. Just needs a tune up and maybe some timing maintenance and it should be running like a champ!


----------



## Mark Tres' (May 10, 2009)

46,000 original miles on my 77 Bali green Rabbit, and the title to prove the miles =)


----------



## MK2 MN (Jul 23, 2010)

163,000 on my all stock 92 GTI


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

My 1.8 only has 81k but the 1.7 that was in there before had 430k.

The original starter is still cranking away with 511,000 miles.


----------



## bevboyy (Apr 20, 2007)

112,400 kms. All original MZ block goodness. Synthetic all the time..:beer:


----------



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

nice! i too run all synthetics since i got my car, 256,000km only 4k are mine though...... still a fun car to drive! (and only getting better)


----------



## Slingawang (May 15, 2010)

92 golf 5speed 174,000. love it


----------



## PandaScooby (Apr 20, 2010)

146,000 miles, timing belt snapped on the previous owner at 70,000 area. Started hearing a little ping every now and then today. Sounds like rod knock.


----------



## upand_at_them (Feb 5, 2007)

201,000 '91 Digi.


----------

